# Mrs buys new MX-5 roadster



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

My wife has been talking about a Mazda Miata for years -- yesterday she bought a brand-new '09. Top of the line Grand Touring with automatic and premium package. Traction & stabilty control, Xenons, leather, heated seats, shift paddles, etc, etc. She got the power retractable hardtop model. 

Leftover '08s have been selling for insane prices as Mazda blows them out -- $5000 customer rebate has just become $4500 dealer incentive, I hear -- but I was amazed that she worked the price down to slightly over $1000 under invoice on this '09. I still have not figured that one out... But as others have said, this is a great time to buy a car (or house or boat or anything else, I suppose) if you have disposable cash!

The '09s have been revised -- a mid-cycle refreshening, I'd call it -- with a new Mazda smiley grille (the corporate face) replacing the previous gasping fish mouth grille D) and a number of other changes. Pretty cool car! :thumbup: I have not yet driven it.

By the way, my wife is in her late 50s :eeps: and this is the first new car she ever bought herself -- not counting the two minivans she bought new in '94 and '99!


----------



## 1love (Nov 10, 2007)

I like the way the refreshed MX-5s look. I love the PRHT too. What color?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

1love said:


> What color?


True Red

She went in to look at a Stormy Blue with Dune Beige (new this year) leather. It had been sold and this was the only Grand Touring left. She wasn't interested in red at all, but they tossed out a number and she bit. :rofl:

Our Japanrot E46 touring went to a new home six months ago, so we "needed" a red replacement... :bigpimp:

Still haven't seen the new Beige color interior. She is considering a custom interior to replace the black of this one. Katzkin makes upholstery kits for MX-5s in choice of dozens of colors.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

it's fun run around car, she'll be happy with it for a long time


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

We had a True Red '06 MX-5 on a two year lease. Loved it. $5000 off :yikes: I had to shop and fight to get $500 in August 2006.


forum.miata.net is a good resource.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> We had a True Red '06 MX-5 on a two year lease. Loved it. $5000 off :yikes: I had to shop and fight to get $500 in August 2006.
> 
> forum.miata.net is a good resource.


Yep -- hanging out at miatanet a lot to research everything these days. :thumbup:

In fact, this glut of '08s and the subsequent ripples through the market may have quite an effect on MX-5 values for quite a while. Plenty of potential buyers of low-mileage cars suddenly found themselves driving off the showroom floor in a new leftover '08 for used car money. I suspect MX-5s will be even better buys for a while.


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

Wow. They look sooo much better than the prior models.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Miata :thumbup:


----------



## Z4luvr (Jun 23, 2006)

I am still trying to decide what to get when my Z4 gets turned in later this month. The Miata looks cool, but with only 167 HP and 140 ft pounds of tourque, it isn't going to work for me or Mrs. Z4luvr.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

great looking car (love the hard top convertible); great looking wife. congrats on both!

:thumbup:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Z4luvr said:


> The Miata looks cool, but with only 167 HP and 140 ft pounds of tourque, it isn't going to work for me or Mrs. Z4luvr.


It is a lighter car than the a Z4 with about the same power as the old Z4 2.5i. An MX-5 weighs about 2,500 lbs. with the soft top.

US spec 0-60 times are under 7 seconds. European cars get taller gearing and are a little slower off the line.

The MX-5 is a smaller than a Z4 and the interior is certainly not up to BMW luxury standards. The top isn't lined and the MX-5 isn't quiet at 70mph the way the Z4 is. But don't discount the MX-5 either. We test drove both cars and chose to get the Mazda.


----------



## dlmpsy (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice looking Miata, they were due for a design refresh. Let us know how it handles in the twisties.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> It is a lighter car than the a Z4 with about the same power as the old Z4 2.5i. An MX-5 weighs about 2,500 lbs. with the soft top.
> 
> US spec 0-60 times are under 7 seconds. European cars get taller gearing and are a little slower off the line.
> 
> The MX-5 is a smaller than a Z4 and the interior is certainly not up to BMW luxury standards. The top isn't lined and the MX-5 isn't quiet at 70mph the way the Z4 is. But don't discount the MX-5 either. We test drove both cars and chose to get the Mazda.


Great points. One criticism leveled at the MX-5 PRHT is the noise level with top up. One of the changes for '09 is additional sound insulation for that problem.

Here's a comparison with A&D's frontal shot.


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

hts said:


> great looking car (love the hard top convertible); great looking wife.


You da man, Harrison! :thumbup: My wife knew I was posting her pic on the intraweb. Over on the Miata forum, one response was something to the effect of "that's great that even old people like these Miatas" :eeps: You just made her day. :thumbup:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

the first gen will never be beaten on the seat of pants fun-o'meter, but congrats on the car it is way more fun that most on the market I am sure!!!
Pretty color too...she looks so happy!!


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

LMC said:


> You da man, Harrison! :thumbup: My wife knew I was posting her pic on the intraweb. Over on the Miata forum, one response was something to the effect of "that's great that even old people like these Miatas" :eeps: You just made her day. :thumbup:


:thumbup: :angel:


----------



## 1love (Nov 10, 2007)

There are ways to make miatas fast ya know...im sure flyin' miata has something already for the NC.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Love every generation of miata. Just a great, great car.


----------



## jagass (Feb 8, 2009)

Congrats...I bet you have a lot of money...lol


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

:rofl: Used to. She has less now.



jagass said:


> Congrats...I bet you have a lot of money...lol


----------

